# Pictures of bottles in a intact outhouse hole ?



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 22, 2021)

HAS anyone every taken a picture of antique bottles still in a intact outhouse hole? It’s something that interests me very much. I see sometimes, people will explore a old homesite and a outhouse will still be standing. It really makes me irritated when they don’t show inside the outhouse hole. I’m sure the thought and discussion will intrigue many people on the forum.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't think the standing outhouses are typically anywhere near old enough to have antique bottles at the bottom.  If there are going to be any visible they'd likely be from the latter half of the 20th century.  None of the old outhouse holes I've looked in have had anything worth photographing or retrieving in them, if they had anything at all (which usually they haven't).  From what I've heard from people who have tried digging farm outhouses of the non-standing variety, those often don't have much in the way of bottles in them either.  It seems that throwing bottles into outhouses was more of an urban phenomenon, whereas farmers would throw their trash elsewhere and avoid filling up the outhouse with anything that didn't have to go in there - after all, once it was full they'd need to dig another one by hand, which I imagine they were in no rush to do.  In the city, on the other hand, the outhouse would either be cleaned out or filled in and had a replacement dug by someone hired to do the job rather than the person living in the house, and options for trash disposal were more limited.


----------



## embe (Sep 23, 2021)

I think the general rule for ANY outhouse is: "don't look in the hole"


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 23, 2021)

embe said:


> I think the general rule for ANY outhouse is: "don't look in the hole"


Yeah, you're right.
Instead, you should climb in.


----------

